# Amazing Portrait opportunity



## samssimonsays (Oct 21, 2016)

I am absolutely honored to be able to have the opportunity to portray this amazing friendship between two of man's most loyal companions for a dear friend. 

@Baymule came to me requesting a portrait of a photo that was taken on a very special day between two of her beloved animals, Trip the Pyr and Joe the horse. THe link for the story behind it is HERE and she has given permission to start a thread showing the progress I make on it. Actually, it was her idea  


Here is the progress made last night:




Here is the beautifully captured photo I am drawing:


 

Thank you for this amazing opportunity Bay!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 21, 2016)

Love it!  Love the photo, love the drawing, and love the thread!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 21, 2016)

You are a very talented artist!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful subject matter and I know that you will do it justice. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Sumi (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 21, 2016)

How beautiful! The picture and the drawing. And the story!


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow, good job! You are great at drawing. They are beautiful!


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your kind words! I loved this story when it was first posted and I love the bond that these two have. You can just see it in the photo


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 21, 2016)

Love this!!!


----------



## TAH (Oct 21, 2016)

You are amazing at drawing.

Looks great!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2016)

I am so excited! I knew this photograph was special and to have it in a drawing is so wonderful! Thank you Samantha! Since the picture and the story behind it was posted here, I wanted to take ya'll along on the journey of having Samantha draw it for me. It will be a gift for my husband, so @Devonviolet and @Latestarter and @Ferguson K y'all gotta keep it QUIET!


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll keep it quiet!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 21, 2016)

My lips are sealed!


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 22, 2016)

Your drawing is very nice!  I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.



Baymule said:


> @Devonviolet and @Latestarter and @Ferguson K y'all gotta keep it QUIET!


Absolutely Bay! Mum's the word!


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 28, 2016)

Here is the progress I made last night:

Trip and Joe,




I can't for the life of me get them to straighten out correctly in the upload process... 

The gate and Fence posts added in,



Starting on the back ground with layer two now,


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 28, 2016)

Very nice progress!!!  Bay's DH is REALLY going to love this! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2016)

I love it! I wish I could sneak out and get it framed, but when you are retired and go everywhere together, not much chance of a total surprise. Oh well, he'll be surprised and thrilled by the picture and will get to pick out the frame. He's gonna love this!


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 28, 2016)

I'll make sure to show him this picture when I come up there. 

Kidding. 

Looking great.


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2016)

Lookin good


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 30, 2016)

And here is the final night of work.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow!  Just wow...


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 30, 2016)

That's amazing!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 30, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow!  Just wow...


That's what I was going to say . . . 

WOW
​


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2016)

WHOO-HOO!!!! I AM SO THRILLED!!!! 
Beautiful, just beautiful. I can't believe how  you captured the moment. I love it.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2016)

DH is sitting next to me.....had to turn the laptop away from him.....


----------



## TAH (Oct 31, 2016)

_That is awsome looking!!_

_Love it._


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you all soooo much! I will be shipping it out asap.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 31, 2016)

Actually, I just shipped it out today!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2016)

oh goody! I can't wait! DH's Christmas comes early for him this year.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 31, 2016)

It's absolutely stunning!  I know your DH is gonna love it!


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 31, 2016)

I am sooo happy you like it Bay! Ha! Enjoy it! It was my very first 11x14 portrait


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow, Great job!


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 2, 2016)

You will have to let us know when it gets to you @Baymule I am holding my breath 'til then!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 2, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> You will have to let us know when it gets to you @Baymule I am holding my breath 'til then!


Me too!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2016)

I got it today!! It is perfect! I opened it and told my husband Merry Christmas. I told him that I would have preferred to get it framed, but we go everywhere together, so it's not like I could sneak off and frame it. So we went to Tyler to Hobby Lobby. We took the picture with us and held it up to about 20 frames, found the one that was just right and bought it. It is framed and hanging on the wall now.

He absolutely loves the picture and raved about what an artist you are! He does art work and really appreciates the detail you put in the picture. I took his picture holding his new picture with a big smile on his face, but my $%&^$ computer won't download it. When Trip and Joe touched noses over the fence that day, it was one of those special moments that we were privileged to watch. You have captured it on paper and we both love it!


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm so glad you got it safe and sound! I am so so happy you both love it. Thank you so much for choosing me to do it for you that was one of those items that will remain a very special piece to me due to the meaning behind it not just because it was my first.  I am so happy ajd can't wait to see the photo when it's not being a pain lol


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## luvmypets (Nov 4, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 4, 2016)

The smile says it all!


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 7, 2016)

I love it! So, so, so happy! That frame really brings it all together!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> I love it! So, so, so happy! That frame really brings it all together!


You should have seen us at Hobby Lobby! We liked a LOT of frames, but finally settled on this one, which was the second one we picked up. The dark frame really set off the pencil drawing. We love it.


----------

